# my depersonalization experience



## timtams (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi

I seem to have developed depersonalization on new years day. I thought it was from a few drinks and took no notice. It wasnt untill at work on 2/1 I realised I wasn't quite right. I drive trucks for a living and thought it would be best to go home and rest up. I found I would be standing talking to people but questioning myself at the same time if I was actually talking. I have most of the symptoms but I know you all would understand them.

I went to the docs with my wife to talk about how I felt. I reckon he thinks im a bloody fruitloop!
anyway I was sleeping well even having a nanna nap during the days off I had. I have been feeling very down about things because of how I feel and we are a single income family with two kids.

I found this forum and was brighten up to see that im not alone. so I would like to thank you for taking your time to share your thoughts and feelings on this forum.

today I felt the same but I took some tips from someone elses post about been positive and not thinking too much about things. I had a nanna nap for a hour and since I have been feeling better and better. stil not 100% but im sure its just time.

I know in my case this has been very short lasting only 5 days but I want everyone to know that they are not alone and I know you can conquer it.

if anyone wants to chat feel free to post a reply or im happy to email.

take it easy

Tim


----------



## mckenzie (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Tim

Have you been feeling better? Would be interested to know more details on what symptoms you felt, and if there was any anxiety before or during?


----------

